# Header opinion... not the usual.



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Look at the damage on this 1 7/8" driver's side Kook's header. Would there be an issue with flow and performance?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya. Get the damage cut out and have some pipe welded in. Would be a lot cheaper than new headers. How'd ya do that? Low car or high road?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Not mine. Someone is selling them for $500. I'm considering them but don't know if it's a real savings if I have to fix. Also since I don't plan on going FI would it be too much of a hassle to get the right tune to make power?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhhhh. Well looking at them I'd say that car was in an accident then. Those are the driver's side and it looks like the side of the car took a hit, dented the side and pushed them into the steering shaft. They wouldn't be horrible and would make more power than stock. I'd see if he'd maybe take $400. Then you could probably get them fixed and still be in great shape.


----------

